# [SOLVED] Presario F700 Microphone not working



## dhruvchow (Mar 21, 2008)

I have recently acquired a Presario F700. Have XPSP2 operating system installed on it. The microphone is not working. Can someone help to install drivers/change settings so that i can use an external mic on it.

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

Hi,
Did this computer originally have Vista installed and downgraded to XP?
What is the exact model number?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ND4SPD (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

Hi

You've gotta make sure that "Microphone" is turned on. To do this, 

- double click the speaker icon on the bottom right corner of the taskbar
- it then opens up Volume Control window, goto options then properties
- check if Microphone is enabled with a "tick" next to it

hope this helps


----------



## dhruvchow (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

>>@BCCOMP: I'm not sure if vista was ever installed - the guy I bought it from asked me if I wanted vista, and since many of my other devices would not work with vista, i told him not to load that, but XP instead.

>>@ND4SPD: Thanks, but I already tried all the obvious solutions.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

Hi dhruvchow,
From a quick look, Vista was originally installed. This means the laptop was downgraded to XP. Go to your device manager and see if there are any errors (yellow or red exclamation points).A screenshot would be helpful. Also run PC wizard (under my signature)and post the results. Can you tell me what driver is installed for the sound card?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dhruvchow (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

Hi Bill,
I looked in device manager, there were no errors visible. I also downloaded PC Wizard, and checked there - sorry, a first time user of PC Wizard, so I don't quite know how to get at 'results'. I'm attaching a screen shot of the device manager screen from PC Wizard, and another that shows 'Audio Input' . All seems to be fine, though for audio input the 'Drivers' tab showed no information was available.

To answer the questions in your email:
1. Yes, I have sound. It used to come from both, speakers as well as headphones (simultaneously!) if I plugged in headphones - got past that by discovering a little trick on a forum so it might be helpful to share it here. If I 'MUTE' sound through the system tray, or by using the keyboard controls, THEN plug in headphones, I can hear only through the headphones, not through both as was happening earlier! 

2. There is no sound input possible - neither through an external mic/headset, nor through any built in mic (I presume there must be one, though I don't know where!)

Thanks for all your help,
DC


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

Hi DC,
Seeing this is a downgrade to XP, I believe the driver is at fault. This is the common problem when downgrading an f700 series laptop. HP uses a Conexant HD audio driver but has modified it for their Vista systems (using Smart PC). This modification is causing the speaker and mic problem you are having. Unfortunately, HP has yet to release (to my knowledge) a driver for XP. The only resolution to this although I have not tried it is a PCMCIA sound card example here:
http://search.ebay.com/pcmcia-sound...keywordZpcmciaQ20soundQ20cardQQrprZ8QQxpufuZx

Or another option is a USB Card example here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829128002

These are just examples, but they may guide you to get this issues resolved until HP comes out with a modified XP driver for this.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## erlise (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

I had the same problem with downgrade to xp pro but here is the answer:

download this package
http://rapidshare.com/files/97698854/ConexantHDAudio_221_XP.zip.html

Do a normal driver upgrade under device manager and everything is ok (sound & mic working)

Good luck 

Erlise


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

Hi Erlise,
Thanks for your input. This may help alot of people out there.

Dhruvchow, this is worth a shot. Let us know how it works.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

Hi Erlise,
Thank you for posting a seperate thread on this:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/f700-sound-and-mic-working-235143.html
Dhruvchow,
It looks like you have to do a manual install of this driver.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dhruvchow (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

Yayyyyy!!! It works!!
Thank you EVER so much Erlise and Bill - I could hardly believe it when I heard my voice faithfully played back over the Skype testing call.
You've both been so very helpful - it's good to know people like you actually exist.
Anyone else who has this problem with the Compaq Presario, do try the solution as posted by Erlise. I've tried quite a few options in the past one month, and trust me, none of them worked. This one really did!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F700 Microphone not working*

Thank you for the response. I am sure this will help others.
Thank You "Erlise" for posting this. This is what makes this forum work. Not one person may have all the answeres, but sharing knowledge works!
I am glad you have this resolved! I personally thank Erlise for sharing this fix.
Thank You,
Bill


----------

